# Amplificador y preamplificador



## cuervokbza (Ago 9, 2007)

Hola nuevamente!

quizas la pregunta que realize suene un poco estupida pero mis escasos conocimiento en sonido me obligan a hacerla...

Un preamplificador es un amplificador de menor potencia ??

si no es asi (lo mas seguro) que es un preamplificador...q funcion cumple ??

desde ya muchas gracias...

Cuervokbza


----------



## downcount (Ago 9, 2007)

Un amplificador esta formado por un preamplificador y una etapa de potencia.
El preamplificador se eleva en tension y permite variar el volumen y en algunos casos tiene control de tonos y balance.
En la etapa de potencia se eleva en corriente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2007)

95 % de acuerdo con "downcount" ademas te permite adaptar las distintas fuentes de señal, por ejemplo: Reproductor de CD, Microfono, Capsula fonocaptora, Etc.
Te permite tambien tomar señal para otros procesadores de sonido por Ejemplo Crossover´s, compresores, expansores, grabadores.


----------



## pablun (May 22, 2009)

hola! 

yo tenia la misma duda y me senti realmente identicado con Cuervokbza

muchisimas gracias !


----------



## elguarogozon (Abr 21, 2010)

Hola,

Tengo una guitarra electrica y un gabinete (http://www.fender.com/products/search.php?partno=2231010300) por lo que necesito un amplificador. He estado pensando en hacer uno, pero no tengo el conocimiento necesario en electrónica para hacerlo, aunque si el atrevimiento.

Alguien me podría asesorar con respecto a los elementos que necesito saber y tener para construir un amplificador para una corneta Fender de 80w por favor.


----------

